# Cleaning Headcovers



## HRC99 (Feb 10, 2010)

As part of a bit of a spring clean, I was wondering if anyone had put their headcovers in the washing machine?

Mine are filthy and just wondered if anyone had put them in the washer.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2010)

My Ping headcovers have been through the washing machine with no ill effects and came out a lot cleaner
Give it a bash


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 10, 2010)

My nike driver head cover went in and came out a 3 wood.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 10, 2010)

Just give them to the wife, that if of course you are married.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2010)

My wife does stupid things when I bring my clubs into the house. She takes the towel off it and washes it!

Disappears for days on end and I usually dont even notice till I go to wipe down my club on the first fairway! DOH!

My clothes lie in the ironing basket for weeks with the tort you know where the iron is, yet she can wash a bloody golf towel.!!!!

Wumin!


----------



## HRC99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Being a modern man and doing my own washing, I have now successfully washed a Ping G2, Ping G10 and Taylor Made Rescue head cover without side effects.

Well, apart from now being clean rather than filthy.

They also took a quick spin in the tumble dryer and seemed to have fun in there too.


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my missus with cleaning my gear. I want it doing right so I do it myself.


----------



## HRC99 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my missus with cleaning my gear. I want it doing right so I do it myself.
		
Click to expand...

That may well have been part of the decision to do it myself.  The row that would have ensued when she handed back my G2 driver cover shrunk so that it wouldn't fit a hybrid was worth avoiding.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my missus with cleaning my gear. I want it doing right so I do it myself.
		
Click to expand...

If you canâ€™t trust her to wash a couple of headcovers I suggest that you get a better model


----------



## drawboy (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my missus with cleaning my gear. I want it doing right so I do it myself.
		
Click to expand...

If you canâ€™t trust her to wash a couple of headcovers I suggest that you get a better model
		
Click to expand...

Women tend to be slapdash when it comes to cleaning golf stuff. She never gets all the muck out of the grooves.


----------



## HRC99 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't trust my missus with cleaning my gear. I want it doing right so I do it myself.
		
Click to expand...

If you canâ€™t trust her to wash a couple of headcovers I suggest that you get a better model
		
Click to expand...

Women tend to be slapdash when it comes to cleaning golf stuff. She never gets all the muck out of the grooves.
		
Click to expand...

I use her toothbrush for the really tricky stuff in the grooves.  Well, I'm not going to use mine!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2010)

In the defence of women mine does a great job cleaning my shoes and knows about giving the grips a wash every now and then too when she offers to clean my clubs.


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine would beat me round the head with them if I even suggested her cleaning them. Still expects me to take her out to dinner regularly though. Talk about cake and eating it!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2010)

In the defence of women mine does a great job cleaning my shoes
		
Click to expand...

If I asked my Missus to clean my shoes, I would end up with an AQL up my jacksie


----------



## HRC99 (Feb 10, 2010)

In the defence of women mine does a great job cleaning my shoes
		
Click to expand...

If I asked my Missus to clean my shoes, I would end up with an AQL up my jacksie
		
Click to expand...

That would be a test of their waterproof properties!


----------

